# table for a tablesaw



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

I am getting a Bosch 4100 10-Inch Worksite Table Saw and would like to built a table for it. Can someone tell me where can I find a good plan?

Thanks


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the same saw - been using it for a few years now - it's on a portable riser stand(although hasn't moved in years) and I attached an outfeed table to it using some angle and box aluminum for structure along with 1/2 inch ply with some scape maple adjustable legs. 

I use it with a couple of tall adjustable height horses when I need support on the inbound side. 

Thought about building a stand/table for it and maybe attaching a biesymer fence but haven't gone there yet.


----------



## moosey (Feb 8, 2010)

Could you post some pictures of your set up. I have the same saw and have been contemplating what to do for an out feed set up for it.

Thanks-


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

USe the search function. There are many threads on table saw tables or outfeed tables. Also try using google and look in the pics section.


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

*some pictures of my set up -*

Got my idea from an old issue of American Woodworker #124 October of 2006. It is a stowable outfeed table for when you want to put the saw away to free up garage space. 

I hope the pictures help you decide on what to do.


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry -- not ply but 3/4 melamine over particle board


----------



## NewAtWood (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, 

I have the same saw on the portable stand. Just curious, what you do for dust collection? Mine blows an insane amount of dust, way more than any other saw I've ever used, alot of it straight up in the air.

All I have currently is a shop vac that I hook up to to the exhaust port. Not sure if there is something wrong with the saw (or how I set it up), if my shop vac sucks, or what. Thanks.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

pepe' b said:


> Got my idea from an old issue of American Woodworker #124 October of 2006. It is a stowable outfeed table for when you want to put the saw away to free up garage space.
> 
> I hope the pictures help you decide on what to do.


Sounds good idea

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

As far as dust collection - I use a delta system - I think it's about 1100 or 1400 cfm -- 1.5 hp with 2 4" ports - I use a reducer at the saws port - also run a zero clearance insert -- still get some dust, but bearable.


----------



## rhizando (Mar 19, 2011)

I just made a detached table on locking casters so I could move it when cutting large stock. Just make sure to route out slots for your miter gauge.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

rhizando said:


> I just made a detached table on locking casters so I could move it when cutting large stock. Just make sure to route out slots for your miter gauge.


Can u share me the plan ? Thx


----------



## rhizando (Mar 19, 2011)

Not really a whole lot to it. Just framed out a table a put casters on the legs. Made sure it was a little lower than my table saw and routed out slots for my miter guage. Just make sure to get locking casters so your piece doesn't move the table as you are feeding it. I made it this way so I could use the table for other things when I am not using it as an outfeed table. Just topped it with hardboard and brad nailed it down so I can replace it when it gets torn up.

I can take a picture but its really nothing special.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

Pls upload a picture thanks


----------

